# Martin B26 Marauder



## Snautzer01 (Jan 21, 2015)

The guys were inventfully, humourfully smart in naming their aircraft, who wouldnt want to fly in a ship called "Mister Period Twice"

(coded SS-T B-26B-4 Marauder sn 41-17995 451st BS, 322nd BG, 9th AF Originally named "Tondelayo".)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2015)

Good shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 1, 2015)

Left side view of the nose of the B-26 Marauder "Pisto Packing Mama" parked at the Glenn L. Martin Co. in Baltimore, Maryland; November 23, 1943. Lt. Dale Kbrchee looks at the insignia on the nose.

Found on the SMITHSONIAN website


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 1, 2015)

Left side view of B-26 Marauder "Wild Willie II" parked at the Glenn L. Martin Co. in Baltimore, Maryland; November 19, 1943.

Found on the SMITHSONIAN website. Listed as Mart XB-26E Marauder (Model 179E)


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## rochie (Jul 1, 2015)

great pictures


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2015)

Top stuff Jim.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah. Never saw a gunship version of the Marauder before. What do you think the big ones are? 37 mm?


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 9, 2016)

73rd Bomb Squadron, 28th Composite Group, 11th AF, flying in the Aleutians, field modified at least one B-26 (#40-1558) by mounting two 20mm cannon and two .50 cals in the nose. This was done in late 1942. Such an aircraft was used in the attack on the _Cheribon Maru, _caught in Holtz Bay, Attu, by four B-26s and four P-38s, on 26 Nov 1942. Bombing and strafing resulted in the ship sinking with 21 crew killed.





John Pletcher crew, Adak, Alaska, 28 October 1942
https://www.nps.gov/common/uploads/...BC87769A-1DD8-B71C-0768BCFC6F97DDE4-large.jpg


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 26, 2016)

Does anyone have any pictures of this B-26 modification?


----------



## Greg Boeser (Aug 26, 2016)

Here are some links:
Head on shot:
Rats. dead link.



Right front. Note torpedo toting B-26 in background:
Photo Gallery (U.S. National Park Service)
photo #7

Both these images are connected with great interviews of B-26 pilots who flew in the Aleutians.


----------



## JMM30 (Nov 20, 2016)

My Grandfather with Mister Period Twice...












IMG_0115



__ JMM30
__ Nov 20, 2016



Papa and Mister Period Twice

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2019)

WWII 1945 USAAF 344th BG 497th BS airplane Nose Art group photo Photo #19 | eBay
WWII 1945 USAAF 344th BG 497th BS Pilot Hughe's airplane Photo #10 3 in flight | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2019)

B-26 Marauder "Texas Queen" 559 BS 387th BG | eBay
B-26 Marauder "Visalia Virgin" (42-95781) 17th BG 34th BS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2019)

*WWII photo- 17th Bomb Group- B-26 Bomber plane FRONT GUN TURRET Shot w/ Dog* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2019)

*WWII photo- 17th Bomb Group- B-26 Bomber plane TAIL GUNNER Inside GUN TURRET*-1 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 8, 2019)

Aviation Archeology | Code One Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 8, 2019)

Airfix - 1/72 Martin B26 B/C Marauder

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 8, 2019)

picture of a heavily damaged B-26 from the 9th Air Force. I think it may be 6B*H from the 599th Bomb Squadron, 397 Bomb Group. I'm not sure if it's serial #43-34405 or #4468138. Can you help me identify the B-26? _The crew that day were:- 1.Lt Edward B Dunn; 2.Lt Edwin H Armstrong; S/Sgt Oliver W Hartwell; T/Sgt James B Sims; S/Sgt Jesee M Ellerbee; S/Sgt John J Wagner. Dunn and Sims were wounded; Ellerbee was killed._ B26.COM 2011 Guest book - dedicated to Martin B-26 Marauder Men.https://www.flickr.com/photos/dougsheley/albums/72157614321413274/with/8012695904/ Martin B-26 Marauder

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 8, 2019)

*Fuselage of airplane [Martin B-26 Marauder medium bomber] under construction at the Glenn L. Martin Company Middle River factory, March 16, 1945 CONTENTdm



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 8, 2019)

Nah, that's like a Martin Mars or something

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 8, 2019)

Maybe its a very large B-26, like a B-26

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 8, 2019)

Jim's right. Way too big for a Marauder.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

Aviation, PHOTO AVION B26 MARAUDEUR GB 1/32 BOURGOGNE, MILITARIA

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 13, 2019)

AVIATION,PHOTO AVION B26 MARAUDER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 20, 2019)

NOTE: Turret moved forward! 
*Martin "XB-26E" Marauder*
The designation "XB-26E" was unofficially applied to a weight-reduced version of the B-26B/C that was produced by the Martin-Omaha Modification Center in January of 1943. B-26C-5-MO 41-34680 was selected for the tests.
Somewhat whimsically, the stripped-down aircraft was named Gypsy Rose, after the well-known stripper of the day, Gypsy Rose Lee. The gross weight was reduced by some 2600 pounds by deleting certain things such as provisions for AFCE, the SCR-287 liaison radio set, the navigator's seat, oxygen equipment, the toilet, astrocompass, astrodome, astro-graph, outlets for electrically-heated clothing, the K-38 camera mount, plus the rear bomb bay racks.
As part of the program, the dorsal turret was moved forward and mounted over the radio operator's compartment. This resulted in an improved field of fire, and the relocation actually improved the flight characteristics. The plane was tested at Wright Field in March of 1943. Many of the weight reductions tested ended up being applied to the "single-pilot" B-26C-5-MO.

Martin "XB-26E" Marauder

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 20, 2019)

The single pilot version was the B-26C-6, most of which were issued to the 323rd BG.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2020)

386th Bomb Group - B-26 - 9th AF Original photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Maty12 (Aug 21, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 295920
> 
> 
> Left side view of the nose of the B-26 Marauder "Pisto Packing Mama" parked at the Glenn L. Martin Co. in Baltimore, Maryland; November 23, 1943. Lt. Dale Kbrchee looks at the insignia on the nose.
> ...


After some digging, found another picture of "Pistol Packin' Mama!", serial number 41-31672:





Still trying to find the info on the other XB-26Es, can't find any serial numbers. Very happy to finally see a picture of the mythical B-26 with a forward turret in this thread!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Aug 21, 2020)

As a big B-25 fan, I must say the B-26 always impressed me with its sleek aggressive (read deadly) good looks.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2020)

Good shot!


----------

